# Restoring Dads 70’ Goat



## LuigiTHEgoat (Jul 30, 2017)

So this is just getting the ball rolling on a thread that’s going to take me a couple years probably to conclude. This project is going to be rebuilding my dads’s 70’ gto that was left to me after he passed away 2 years ago. Originally my grandfather bought it for the “family” but when my dad turned 17, he bought it off my grandfather and even TOOK MY MOM TO PROM IN IT. So i’m the 3rd person in the family to own the car... kind of cool. 42k miles... 100% garage kept. The reason for this post is because as cool as it once was... due to my dads health over the past decade, this beast was neglected in a sometime humid garage for about 10 years. So, I have some work ahead of me! I’ll post an update on this tonight when I can take some pictures as well as try to lay out my plans and hopefully get some insight as to first steps to get going on to bring this 70’ back to life. 
(The pic is the day I had it hauled from his pole barn to my new house)


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Great family heirloom with history over the generations! Very cool. :thumbsup:

The 1970 GTO (I had a Judge when I was in my early 20's) is my favorite and I had a '68 HT, '67 convertible. It just has a look of "muscle" about it.

Keep us posted. Should be a fun resto and glad you have a realistic look on the timeframe it will take. I won't scare you with what it is going to cost you! :yesnod:


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Great car, even better back story. Good Luck


----------



## the1970GTO (May 27, 2018)

Best of luck! 
I also have a '70 left to me. My father was the original owner purchasing it new in late '69. I can truly understand how meaningful something like this is. My dad was wrenching on her to within a few months of his passing 4 years ago, and kept a log from day one of all the maintenance he did. I feel truly blessed to be able to drive this car which is such a memorial to him. When you're back on the road, it's just something else to remember the time when these were daily drivers.

Great pic of yours, can't wait to see more.

Chris
The1970GTO.com - The Man, The Machine, The Message


----------



## Scott70 (Jul 30, 2019)

Very nice goat! Interested to see how the restoration goes.


----------

